# Ditching the UG filter



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, so i started using UG filters since it's what my dad used with our last fish tank, and it worked well. I haven't have many problems with it, but i don't like the fact i can't clean under it.

The tank is a planted (i want to switch to sand substrate), 10 gallon. In it lives two dwarf puffers, two ottos and a ghost shrimp.

My question is, what filter should i buy? I've heard good things about whisper.

I plan on run both filters for two weeks before pulling out the UG so that i don't throw the tank into a cycle. Any tips on keeping it from doing this? or will two weeks in the tank be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Aquaclears are the best HOBs IMO. I have Whispers, Biowheels and Aquaclears and I'm slowly replacing all of the others with the ACs, as they all suck in comparison. I've had two Whispers and three biowheel filters fail on me so far, and zero ACs.

Personally, I'd leave the two filters on for a month just to make sure. Or you could just take the media out of the existing one and stick it in the new one if it fits.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

how much do ACs typically cost?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Comparable in price. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3610&N=2004+22769


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Old School (Jan 29, 2007)

You can clean under it,I do it all the time.Just add a piece of tubing to the pickup end of a filter and insert it into the uplift tube of your ugf till it hits bottom,then pull it up about 1/4 of an inch.You can also do this with a python clean and fill during a water change by siphoning the tank water from the bottom of an ugf uplift tube.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Why don't you just use both filter systems. Each has it's drawbacks, but they complement each other very well. The UG pulls the waste under the plates where it's broken down. Unfortunately, these wastes are dumped directly into the tank. A power filter pulls these wastes out of the water and neutralizes them with activated charcoal. I usually run one lift tube with an air diffuser. I put the intake tube of the power filter down into the other UG lift tube. The whole system works well. Occasional water changes with a gravel cleaning siphon will keep your tank clear. Just my opinion backed up with 30 years experience. Good luck with your decision. One filter is better than nothing.
Tony


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

In My Experience I have found that the Emporer series filters are the best on the market for Hang on applications. Aquaclears are very good as well. Compare the features and choose the one that best fits your needs.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the idea of the two. However. The main reason i am switching is because i want to switch the substrate to sand, which you can use with UG filters (at least any I've seen.) It's a planted tank but I'm having trouble getting plants into the substrate without injuring them (mainly the roots,) and i really want to try to have 'the carpet effect' on the bottom of the tank, which is hard to do with the size gravel needed for the UG filter, IMO. I may do it with my other tank however.

Do the Eporer and Aquaclear ones stay on well? One of my friend's didn't like staying on the back of the tank. And i have two cats and two dogs, who shouldn't be a problem, but just in case, i don't want it falling off from the door getting slammed (one dog knows how to close doors on command, but is yet to master doing it softly, and loves to show me she can do it.) Also, hers was noisy, and the tank is in my bedroom. A lite trickle is good, but no niagara falls!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I have two tanks in the bedroom, one has a Whisper and one has an Aquaclear. I can hear the Whisper but can't hear the Aquaclear when the water levels are up where they should be. If I forget to top off the tanks for a few days, definitely hear waterfalls from both. :lol: 

UGFs aren't good for planted tanks no matter what substrate you use, as the roots will get tangled up through the plastic. UGFs really aren't recommended for puffer tanks either unless you are using them with a reverse flow pump.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

stargate_geek said:


> Do the Eporer and Aquaclear ones stay on well? One of my friend's didn't like staying on the back of the tank.


I have never heard of either one not staying on well. As I said before....Both are excellent filters. I have used Emperors more recently but Aquaclears more often in my cichlid days.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

If your going to a seriously planted tank (ie not just a few plants here and there) you might want to consider a small internal filter like the small fluvals - a HOB filter will be driving off your CO2 pretty quickly, and you may decide down the road to even add suplimental CO2 to help your plants grow - which is pretty ineffective with most HOB filters since they drive off the CO2 as fast as you add it.

My "serious" plant tanks - ie not just java fern/moss and anubias - use canister filters so that I can minimize the surface disturbance and CO2 loss.

Beyond that - if you do go with an HOB filter - I'd go with the aquaclear. In that case, I recommend picking up an extra empty media bag (like the carbon comes in) and filling it with your gravel when you remove the UG.
Then put the media bag in the Aquaclear - you'll increase the amount of filtration bacteria in the filter, and minimize the transition problem.


I use swimming pool filter sand for my planted tanks, mixed with laterite - the plants love it


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay. I'm going to go with the AQ one. Thank you everyone

I've heard of using the pool filter sand, is there anything i have to do to it first (other then rinse it) to make it safe for the fish?


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

the reason people like whispers is because they are Alot quieter than any other power filter, i prefer the emperor but its far to big for ur setup


----------

